# Infection that requires a specific cure?



## Crying (Jan 4, 2014)

My MC was shot in the leg and now he and my female MC are on a journey to look for a cure. Is there any specific illness/infection that might need a specific cure that wasn't plain antibiotics? Thanks.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 4, 2014)

A broken leg springs to mind, not an uncommon outcome of being shot in it. If it is unrelated to the shooting a condition such as a severe allergic reaction or an immune system disorder might be the ticket. Where are they travelling from, how far are they going, and how long do you want them to take getting where they are going, what transport is available? they are all things which could have a significance.


----------



## katabatikos (Jan 4, 2014)

In your story we're at war, right? A nuclear war, so the world's obviously not worrying too much about the damage rendered to people or things. If this takes place a little ways in the future, you could say this bullet is more complicated then a ball of lead; possibly poisoned or engineered in some wacky ways. That opens some doors for exploring what this mystery bullet does to his mind as well as his body, like hallucinations, etc. I was thinking tracker-jacker meets Iron Man 2 when his weird contraption is slowly killing him. But you could certainly use this as a tool for times when your MC's are in dangerous situations. It could raise the stakes and make things more difficult for your characters if one of them is rather indisposed, maybe stress triggers some sort of crazy reaction from the physco-bullet? Just an idea.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 13, 2014)

Deep venous thrombosis usually requires anticoagulation to prevent the clot from growing and causing a pulmonary embolus. Initial therapy with injectable enoxaparin(Lovenox) is used to immediately "thin" the blood. Meanwhile, warfarin (Coumadin) is prescribed as an anti-coagulation pill. It takes a few days for warfarin to reach therapeutic levels and in this time frame, both the injectable and oral medications are used.

http://www.medicinenet.com/blood_clots/page6.htm#what_is_the_treatment_for_blood_clots

Maybe your character could be incapacitated for a while and develop a DVT.


----------



## PSFoster (Jan 14, 2014)

Gangrene. Find information at emedicinehealth.com or any other medical site.


----------

